# Virginia HO racing



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, January 26th, MASCAR is racing on Steve Jones' Tomy 4'x16' road course in Richmond, VA. All racers are welcome, to run BeachJets and Modified classes on Steve's fast, demanding track.
This is the first race where the new RT 10 and 11 tooth gears will be legal in MASCAR. It will be interesting to see if any racer, will run the new gears. A 9 tooth car won the last event on this track, but a 12 tooth did win last year. See the BeachJet rules which encompass both Fray and VHORS class cars: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules.html

Race track pix and directions: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/steves.html
RT gear page, if you want to try the 10 or 11 tooth driven pinion gears: http://rt-ho.com/gears.html

Let's not forget the Modified class, which is 3 ohm magnet cars with ceramic motor magnets and polymer traction magnets. Ball bearings are legal on the motor shaft.

Best Racing,
TOM


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Another very close T-Jet race in the Old Dominion on Saturday. Steve Jones opened up his home for the crowd of vagabond racers from around Virginia and North Carolina. The first half of the race it was everyone on the same lap in the A Main, but then the kid got to the hammer lines and built up an advantage. In the modified speed fest, it was the host who put a hurting on the field. Full details on the race report:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/1-26-08.html

Season point standings are updated on the home page:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/

Round Six is at Ronnie Jamerson's Wiz track in Gloucester, Feb 16th. Details to be forthcoming.


----------

